# Pocket screws to stabilize cracks



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

I am working on a coffee table with some minor cracks on what will be the underside of one of the two boards that will make up the table top. If it were on the top side I would just use bowties but since it's on the bottom and wont really show I want to know if anyone else uses Kreg style pocket screws to stabilize cracks??

I have done this once before but with cracks that went all the way through. Using a bowtie on top and screw on the bottom. It has held up well but it's only been about 6 months.

I would like to hear what others think so I can stop doing it if it's not good technique.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If the style of work agrees with hairline cracks it's ok.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

I say go for it. I've repaired a few pieces I made early in my woodworking days and long before I had my kreg jig  That thing is great!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's on the bottom I'd be inclined to enlarge the crack with a straight router bit and inlay a piece of something, nicely glued.

Fancifully, I'd be inclined to use a contrasting color of wood just to draw attention to the nearly hidden repair.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.

Lee: I like your idea and may end up doing something like that. The table is supposed to be a wedding present so if I am running short on time the pocket screws will be my quick fix.


----------

